# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السوني إريكسون ( SonyEricsson Hardware Repair Area)  من فظلكم عندي مشكل في كاميرا هاتف Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S LT15i

## th3j0cker

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *أعضاء ومشرفي منتدى *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *من فظلكم عندي مشكل في هاتف*** *  Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S LT15i**بعدما أقوم بفتح الكاميرا* *تضهر هذه الرسالة*  ****   *المرجواا المساعدة لدي أكثر من 5 أيام أبحث بدون فائدة**.
- مسحت الداتا الخاصة بالكاميرا و اعدت تشغيل الجهاز**-قمت بتشطيب أخر روم*

----------

